# Robert Horry Saves the Day! (The Song)



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't know if any of you have ever seen this or heard this song, but for us Laker fans, this has got to be one of the greatest things ever! I haven't been able to figure out who the band is, but I would give them madly deserved props if I ever do. Listen to the lyrics, it's so tight!

Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=03lFeH5D44o&search=rober horry saves the day

Just click the above link and it should start playing. Sick!

Brings back such great memories of such an underrated Big Time B-baller. Possibly one of the most clutch players of all time? I think so. They don't call him Big Shot Bob for nothin!

Werd.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

That's hilarious.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, I transcribed the lyrics best I could, this is how I think it goes. I still haven't found out who the band is to give them credit.

First Verse

"2 points down, just seconds left,
Hid(?) my face and held my breath.
It looked like C-Webb and Mike Bibby,
Could overthrow our Dynasty.
Then Kobe drove, and Kobe missed,
And Shaq could not put down the tip.
Vlade slapped it out, but it was still alive,
And it bounced right to NUM - BER FIVE."

Chorus
"And all the skies were grey, but everything's okay,
Robert Horry.........SAVES.....THE......DAY.
There's sunshine in L.A., with one brilliant play,
Robert Horry.........SAVES.....THE......DAY."

2nd Verse

"Well he doesn't get commercial spots,
He just hits game winning shots.
Though they haven't made his Sports Century,
He's a Super-Star to me.
Well the Lakers are my favorite team,
I love Magic, Wilt, West, and Kareem.
But one day in the raf-ters high,
I hope they'll hang up NUM - BER FIVE."

Repeat Chorus

(Guitar Solo)

Repeat Chorus

Last line: "I said Robert Horry Saves the Day. Thank you Robert."


Love it.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Great Song! Who Made It???


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My second favorite Laker of all time... trailing only a certain Spurs teammate of his.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

he doesnt get commericial spots,
he only hits game winning shots!

thats my fav line rite there, nice find.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Heh, nice song! :clap:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that brought tears to my eyes... 


Retire #5!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> My second favorite Laker of all time... trailing only a certain Spurs teammate of his.



I didn't know Tim Duncan was a Laker? :bsmile:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

^^^ Nve!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> that brought tears to my eyes...
> 
> 
> Retire #5!!!!


I was in Brazil during this years finals, but I TiVOed all the games. When I watched game 5 I was more pumped during any Laker game all of last year. Rob really bailed out that pansy Duncan. 

Amazing, legendary player.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I have that video in my 100GB+ collection of Laker videos on my desktop. One of the best videos I've seen. Non-Laker fans won't get as choked up, but I certainly did. So many memorable shots.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> I have that video in my 100GB+ collection of Laker videos on my desktop. One of the best videos I've seen. Non-Laker fans won't get as choked up, but I certainly did. So many memorable shots.


You have any Nick the quick videos?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

that makes me realize how i love him and i miss him in the P&G too.. tears drop..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I have that video in my 100GB+ collection of Laker videos on my desktop. One of the best videos I've seen. Non-Laker fans won't get as choked up, but I certainly did. So many memorable shots.


Yeah, same here. BryantDunkGiant over at ClubLakers and LG really has some awesome mixes. Im in the process of getting all of the legendary Laker games on DVD that arent available on the Lakers Dynasty Box set. I have about 60% of it done.



Jamel Irief said:


> You have any Nick the quick videos?


I have most of the mixes and I don't think a Van Exel one has been done. Im about 90% sure he hasnt made one.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

HOF, yup, he does a real good job. LakeShow, Arcade, and others too. 



Jamel Irief said:


> You have any Nick the quick videos?


I think I may have one. Unfortunately he wasn't a Laker long enough for more fans to record all his stuff.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

EHL said:


> Unfortunately he wasn't a Laker long enough for more fans to record all his stuff.


Whatyoutalkinboutwillis? I got it on beta!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> HOF, yup, he does a real good job. LakeShow, Arcade, and others too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have one. Unfortunately he wasn't a Laker long enough for more fans to record all his stuff.


I figure, but I see a bunch of Kobe ones with clips of him in the old Forum unis, this Horry one had some as well. 

If people have access to that than they got NVE.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I figure, but I see a bunch of Kobe ones with clips of him in the old Forum unis, this Horry one had some as well.
> 
> If people have access to that than they got NVE.



I've seen a couple of em, I'll find em and post em later today.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That video was so tight.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You have any Nick the quick videos?


That would be awesome. I've know all of Kobe's highlights by heart because I've seen so many clips of him. I want to see Nick or even Ceballos, but especially Van Exel.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I remember being at the game where he hit the game winning 3 against Sac town, Thats the best moment in my life. Horry is a very deserving of his titles as a Spur.


----------

